
Uber Is the New Amazon? - Avicebron
https://www.fastcompany.com/90520293/exclusive-inside-ubers-billion-dollar-bet-to-deliver-food-people-and-everything-else
======
1-6
With the new CEO hedging the company by acquiring shares in Postmates, they're
taking a step in the right direction.

